# Mehr als neutrale Aufzählungszeichen?



## Aurora (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Ist es eigentlich möglich, mehr Aufzählungsformen zu verwenden als die neutralen wie disc, circle, square etc.?


----------



## Gumbo (7. Oktober 2003)

Mit CSS gibt es noch die Möglichkeit eigendefinierte Bilder als Listzeichen zu wählen.
&nbsp;&nbsp;»&nbsp;http://www.w3schools.com/CSS/pr_list-style-image.asp


----------

